# Rainbow crab questions



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi, i have been looking for the answer to this for ages and cant find it, how and why do rainbow crabs blow bubbles? they dont have lungs so they cant store air!? our crab likes to sit underwater for along time just blowing bubbles and i wondered why? 

Cheers
Lolly


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

anyone know anything?
any ideas??

please 

hehe


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

Crab farts? lol. I know their anus is right above their mouth.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

i cant believe i cant find the answer anywhere!
i thought it would be something that would be a comon question.

im going with the crab fart suggestion 

Mr. Crabby farts alot 
he also somehow escaped for the first time ever and went for a walk round the kitchen  but luckily... we spotted him! how he escaped is beyond me though! 

lol!

x


----------



## beeshorty (Sep 13, 2010)

*hi*

thats wot im tryin to find out as mine is bubbling to n thought its summit bad hope not am worried he mite die


----------

